# toro ccr 2400 gts manual



## MichaelUSF (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi. I have a Toro CCR 2400. It’s been running fine. I used it a few days ago and had a couple of backfires, but it worked with no issues. Now I can’t start it. It comes close, but then it will backfire. When that happens, it won’t get close to starting again. 

Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Does this have the RTec 2 stroke engine on it? If so you may need to rebuild the carb. The things that stop a 2 stroke from starting are usually fuel related. Just to be on the safe side Id check the engine for spark first. If you want a manual you can down load it from Toro's website....


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

If the unit was sitting for awhile or stored with gas in it you might have some water. I've had a little luck tipping my single stage on its face and giving a couple pulls but better yet pull the float bowl and see what you got.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are looking for a manual for your machine you can get them ( download ) from the toro website


----------

